# Advice regarding purchase of a printer



## Koushik_P (Jul 14, 2015)

I want to purchase a colour printer for home-use. I have a HP inkjet colour wi-fi printer-cum-scanner which we purchased some 3 years ago. However the ink dries too frequently in that and currently it is not being used. Who is going to take it to the Service Center every time it throws up tantrums? It is true that we do not require to print frequently and hence printer remains unused for long time. Then suddenly one day we may require printout for several pages. This is the situation.

Under such circumstances, will it be intelligent of me to purchase another ink-jet or is it better to go for laser printer? Budget < Rs 13000. Which will be the best suited printer for me? Which brand and model shall I buy?

Please advise.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 10, 2015)

In short, if you want color within a good budget, you can go for Inktank systems... I have one and it works ok, but it still requires regular usage in sometime atleast... I've reviewed it here:- *www.digit.in/forum/peripherals/181...-mp287s-accessory-esyink-ink-tank-system.html

If you want peace of mind and company warranty, you can go for Canon's Inktank system printers, G1000, G2000, G3000 series... (newly launched) or Epson's old and reliable range of L220, L350, etc...
Your printing costs in all these solutions will not exceed 10-50 paise/ print. So, you can printout a rough sheet in every 4 days again and again, to keep the inks running, and still it won't hurt your pocket.


If you're thinking about Laser, very good. Its rough and tough, low maintenance technology but it is usually only Black and White, and of course, Grey too.  For color lasers you don't get very high quality but the price is sky high.

If your only use is B&W, then go ahead with a Laser. I wouldn't recommend inkjet for only B&W.


----------

